# Dog boarding platform or ladder???



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

A little help guys. I'm putting a dog ladder on my duck boat. Trying to do some research and looking for pointers and advice. Could anyone with experience with the dog platforms/ladder and/or just the dog ladder please let me know what they think of they products? I've been looking at Cabelas, and they seem to have a variety.

Do you guys with platforms like the dogs sitting outside the blind/boat? Do they flare the birds? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.

Some examples:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 264014730a

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true
[/img]


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I personally think they're a waste of money. When the dog is coming back with a bird, I take the bird and haul him in by the vest, or if you put your hand on the back of his head so he has leverage, he'll climb in himself.

In the boat, they mostly sit with their head sticking through the boat netting so they can see what's going on. Mine loves to sit on the bow and watch.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm not so sure about that. My lab weighs in at a hefty 85 pounds. That's a lot of pressure and strain on a man's back to be lifting a dog out of the water like that. Not to mention that my lab is getting up there and her hips aren't what they used to be. I want to protect her and keep her healthy. I know it's a lot easier and safer for a person to get into a boat via ladder vs. getting pulled in/climbing in. I have to believe that it is the same for a dog.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ruger you probably should pose this question on a duck hunting board in arkansas or some ther southern state where water hunting is common.

I'm under the impression that most of the folks on here hunt fields so they probably dont have much to offer on this topic.

I used a modified baker tree stand but that was in the eighties I'm sure something better is around now.

Good luck


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I built one out of my old tree stand, and after a season, I learned this....

Getting Anything for the dog to get his front paws on, at water level, or lower helps. once he gets his front on there, a little tug from you is all it'll take to get his hind legs up


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll be looking for some type of ladder before this fall, too. Sounds like lots of people weren't real happy with the ones from Cabela's. I don't need one for my boat, but a buddy of mine has a super nice Crestliner duck boat that I can hardly even touch the top of the dog's head from the front of the boat. Have to make him swim to the back where it's lower to the water, and even then it's a pain to haul him in. That is one awesome boat for big water like Leech, though. It's nice feeling safe in huge waves on the way out to the rice.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I've posted this question on a number of forums. I've had 1 positive response on that flip up ladder style. Can't say I've had any negative responses. That's the version I was looking at. I'll probably swing into a Cabelas and see if I can get my hands on that particular model and check it out. I'll let you know.

daveb, That's the same problem we are having. I made a makeshift one last year. It worked, but it needed some major improvements. It was designed more on the platform style. I like the idea of the ladder style.


----------

